# How long will the Paul Johnson "Tickle Pile" last?



## GobblingDawg (Nov 29, 2008)

First, let me say that I really like this guy as a coach.  But since he coaches Tech, I hope he loses every game until he leaves.


My question is this---what will it take for the Techies to start losing faith in him? 
--- an underacheiving season (like we had this year)?
--- two underacheiving seasons back to back?
--- a bad recruiting class?
--- a lack luster rushing offense?
--- a poor game time decision in a critical situation that blows up in his face?
--- a losing season?


I know enough Tech fans to know that (like some UGA fans), it doesn't take alot before the natives get very restless.  So what about it?


Go Dawgs and come on March,
GobblingDawg


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 29, 2008)

Jack,
You should be more concerned with your own faithful losing faith in CMR? They're jumping off the bandwagon in waves. Go check out the Dawgvent, it's halarious !!!!!!!!!!!!  

...oh yeah, I'm still waiting on that Tech turnover in the critical moments of the game.


----------



## Tulip (Nov 29, 2008)

As long as he beats the mutts I'll never lose faith in him.


----------



## Buck (Nov 29, 2008)

My guess is, he'll have 'em winning a few years and then ND or the likes will come calling and Tech will be left in the cold with no coach again...


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Nov 29, 2008)

Tulip said:


> As long as he beats the mutts I'll never lose faith in him.



well they did just that today 45 to 42 and dang I'm a Mutt Fan


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 29, 2008)

buck#4 said:


> My guess is, he'll have 'em winning a few years and then ND or the likes will come calling and Tech will be left in the cold with no coach again...



Not so sure about that. He's finally at a school that competes in a BCS conference.


----------



## GobblingDawg (Nov 29, 2008)

Jody Hawk said:


> Jack,
> You should be more concerned with your own faithful losing faith in CMR? Go check out the Dawgvent, it's halarious !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...oh yeah, I'm still waiting on that Tech turnover in the critical moments of the game.



Yeah, I have been checking out the DawgVent and we definitely have our share of hair brain, lunatic fringe fans!!!  But I knew that a LONG time ago.


Be glad that the critical turnover didn't happen.  It is most likely the only reason Tech won!


Go Dawgs and thank God for turkey season,
GobblingDawg


----------



## GobblingDawg (Nov 29, 2008)

Tulip said:


> As long as he beats the mutts I'll never lose faith in him.




So when order is restored, you want his head?


Go Dawgs and thank God for turkey season,
GobblingDawg


----------



## sleeze (Nov 29, 2008)

Seems to me some mutt fans are jealous cause Georgia Tech has a excellent coach that has exploded on the scene.  

Coach Johnson doesn't even have HIS players yet.  And you are talking underachieving this and that.

On a side note: Keep CMR, he is a nice coach.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 29, 2008)

sleeze said:


> Seems to me some mutt fans are jealous cause Georgia Tech has a excellent coach that has exploded on the scene.
> 
> Coach Johnson doesn't even have HIS players yet.  And you are talking underachieving this and that.
> 
> On a side note: Keep CMR, he is a nice coach.



Sleeze,
You make more sense than anyone on here.  We get a new coach who takes a team who was predicted to do nothing and coaches them to 9 wins and a major bowl berth and he's still criticized. Some folks just don't get it.


----------



## Buck (Nov 29, 2008)

Jody Hawk said:


> Sleeze,
> You make more sense than anyone on here.



What's wrong with my post?  It's happened before hasn't it?  Few time as a matter of fact...


----------



## GobblingDawg (Nov 29, 2008)

That Kool-Aid sure must be some strong stuff!!!


Go Dawgs and come on turkey season,
GobblingDawg


----------



## sleeze (Nov 29, 2008)

Jody Hawk said:


> Sleeze,
> You make more sense than anyone on here.



Jody, 

I just live in reality.


----------



## chadair (Nov 29, 2008)

GobblingDawg said:


> Be glad that the critical turnover didn't happen.  It is most likely the only reason Tech won!



 I'd have to say coaching
is the most likely reason Tech won


----------



## Tulip (Nov 29, 2008)

I dont understand?  Cause I Thought Order was restored today!


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Nov 29, 2008)

chadair said:


> I'd have to say coaching
> is the most likely reason Tech won



I'd say you Right!!!!!


----------



## GobblingDawg (Nov 29, 2008)

chadair said:


> I'd have to say coaching
> is the most likely reason Tech won



Could be.  Many times it is good coaching that creates turnovers, but sometimes it's just the way the ball bounces.

Go Dawgs and thank God for turkey season,
GobblingDawg


----------



## sleeze (Nov 29, 2008)

GobblingDawg said:


> Could be.  Many times it is good coaching that creates turnovers, but sometimes it's just the way the ball bounces.
> 
> Go Dawgs and thank God for turkey season,
> GobblingDawg



You guys got outcoached TODAY!!!!!!!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 29, 2008)

GobblingDawg said:


> Could be.  Many times it is good coaching that creates turnovers, but sometimes it's just the way the ball bounces.
> 
> Go Dawgs and thank God for turkey season,
> GobblingDawg



Jack,
Go to bed. Y'all lost, we won.


----------



## GobblingDawg (Nov 29, 2008)

Jody Hawk said:


> Jack,
> Go to bed. Y'all lost, we won.



Heck, Brother, I knew that before you did!!!


I am the one that had to tell you it was over because you were like a school girl watching a scary movie and couldn't watch the end.


You had that one coming to ya!!


Go Dawgs and come on March,
GobblingDawg


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 29, 2008)

GobblingDawg said:


> Heck, Brother, I knew that before you did!!!
> 
> 
> I am the one that had to tell you it was over because you were like a school girl watching a scary movie and couldn't watch the end.
> ...




I said I couldn't watch it but I watched it.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Nov 29, 2008)

GobblingDawg said:


> First, let me say that I really like this guy as a coach.  But since he coaches Tech, I hope he loses every game until he leaves.
> 
> 
> My question is this---what will it take for the Techies to start losing faith in him?
> ...



Don't know about this.I bet there are alot of "tickle piles" going on on North Ave.tonight


----------



## doenightmare (Nov 30, 2008)

Outlaw Dawgsey Wales said:


> Don't know about this.I bet there are alot of "tickle piles" going on on North Ave.tonight



Here's a tickle pile Mr Wales! This pic never gets old...........

GO JACKETS!


----------



## proside (Nov 30, 2008)

*crazy?*



GobblingDawg said:


> Yeah, I have been checking out the DawgVent and we definitely have our share of hair brain, lunatic fringe fans!!!  But I knew that a LONG time ago.
> 
> 
> Be glad that the critical turnover didn't happen.  It is most likely the only reason Tech won!
> ...




I guess the 440= yards rushing had nothing to do with the reason why Tech won?


----------



## Tim L (Nov 30, 2008)

Jody Hawk said:


> Not so sure about that. He's finally at a school that competes in a BCS conference.



I'm afraid that I agree with him.....Tech is in a BCS conference yes, but it's not 1960 and Bobby Dodd isn't the coach (prior to the mid 1960's Tech was one of the elite programs in the nation almost every year; think of what Florida, Oklahoma, Southern Cal, Penn State, etc., have been over the last 20 years; Georgia Tech used to be in that category)..We can run with the big dogs sometimes, even won a national championship in 1990, but we are no longer one of the nations elite year in and year out....

Same thing happen in the early 1990's when Bobby Ross was coach....So lets enjoy the next few years but not have any illusions....Someday (probably a former wishbone team out west like Nebraska) is going to open up their checkbook for Coach Johnson and we probably will lose him....but hopefully I'm wrong.


----------



## sleeze (Nov 30, 2008)

Rouster said:


> I'm afraid that I agree with him.....Tech is in a BCS conference yes, but it's not 1960 and Bobby Dodd isn't the coach (prior to the mid 1960's Tech was one of the elite programs in the nation almost every year; think of what Florida, Oklahoma, Southern Cal, Penn State, etc., have been over the last 20 years; Georgia Tech used to be in that category)..We can run with the big dogs sometimes, even won a national championship in 1990, but we are no longer one of the nations elite year in and year out....
> 
> Same thing happen in the early 1990's when Bobby Ross was coach....So lets enjoy the next few years but not have any illusions....Someday (probably a former wishbone team out west like Nebraska) is going to open up their checkbook for Coach Johnson and we probably will lose him....but hopefully I'm wrong.



If he does go to Nebraska one day.  You could always get............Ray Goof.


----------



## Tim L (Nov 30, 2008)

sleeze said:


> If he does go to Nebraska one day.  You could always get............Ray Goof.



Naw, ol Ray will be snapped up by then; WURP reported that he turned down the Clemson and Tennessee job and Notre Dame is still scrambling to meet his demands....He is a sly fox that has all these big name teams bidding behind the scenes to get him.......I hope I'm wrong but I'm afraid I know where it will end....it's no secret that Al Davis has been spending alot of time in Moultrie lately....


----------



## sleeze (Nov 30, 2008)

Rouster said:


> Naw, ol Ray will be snapped up by then; WURP reported that he turned down the Clemson and Tennessee job and Notre Dame is still scrambling to meet his demands....He is a sly fox that has all these big name teams bidding behind the scenes to get him.......I hope I'm wrong but I'm afraid I know where it will end....it's no secret that Al Davis has been spending alot of time in Moultrie lately....



10-4, Yeah i could imagine these top notch programs trying to pick him up.  I mean he has a .571 winning percentage as a coach.


----------



## RJY66 (Nov 30, 2008)

I don't even know what a "tickle pile" is but I do know this.  You Dawg fans waiting on Coach Johnson to fall on his face are in for a long wait.  I've followed his career since the 1980's.  The dude just has a habit of not losing.  

THIS was the best year to beat Paul Johnson.  Very likely, you just witnessed what will be considered an "underachieving season" in the coming years.  They are only going to get better, MUCH better.  They are the youngest team in the ACC.  That was a bunch of sophmores running up and down the field Sat, and I have a feeling that recruiting might just go very well for them this year.  PJ is going to build a 1-A version of what he had at Ga Southern which was a point scoring machine. 

Yesterday was not a fluke.  It was a wakeup call not just for the bulldogs but for the ACC.  PJ is the real deal.   All those wins at Southern and Navy did not "just happen", and that ain't no high school offense.   Riddle me this.  When was the last time the dawgs gave up 45 pts at home?  Was it when Spurrier was a gator?  

Congrats to all the Tech fans.  I reckon it is true what they say....the sun don't shine on the same dawg's butt forever!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 30, 2008)

RJY66 said:


> I don't even know what a "tickle pile" is but I do know this.  You Dawg fans waiting on Coach Johnson to fall on his face are in for a long wait.  I've followed his career since the 1980's.  The dude just has a habit of not losing.
> 
> THIS was the best year to beat Paul Johnson.  Very likely, you just witnessed what will be considered an "underachieving season" in the coming years.  They are only going to get better, MUCH better.  They are the youngest team in the ACC.  That was a bunch of sophmores running up and down the field Sat, and I have a feeling that recruiting might just go very well for them this year.  PJ is going to build a 1-A version of what he had at Ga Southern which was a point scoring machine.
> 
> ...



Good post RJY66. I don't know if they know it but CPJ has 19 starters returning to that "tickle pile" next year.


----------



## chadair (Nov 30, 2008)

RJY66 said:


> Riddle me this.  When was the last time the dawgs gave up 45 pts at home?  Was it when Spurrier was a gator?



 UT hung50+ a fews years ago


----------



## DDD (Nov 30, 2008)

I am sure these guys will be on top of the pile!!  

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/3aI6EAsKvgg&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/3aI6EAsKvgg&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## GobblingDawg (Nov 30, 2008)

proside said:


> I guess the 440= yards rushing had nothing to do with the reason why Tech won?



Actually, it was 409 yards rushing, and it had everything to do with why Tech was even in the game (just like with our 407 yards passing).  If y'all have half that rushing or we have half that passing, then it is a blow-out either way.

IMO even with all of the holes and missed tackles in our defense yesterday, the turnover difference cost us the game especially since one was a pic six.

But try to keep up  if you can.


Go Dawgs and thank God for turkey season,
GobblingDawg


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 30, 2008)

buck#4 said:


> My guess is, he'll have 'em winning a few years and then ND or the likes will come calling and Tech will be left in the cold with no coach again...



all cpj wanted was to get to a BCS school where he could compete for a FBS national championship.  It just so happened that Tech gave him the chance and I don't think he's the kind of guy that will run for a little extra dough.  he loves the state of Georgia, he recruits it well, and he has a great facility in which to build a winner and I think he'll be at GT for as long as we want him.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Dec 1, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> all cpj wanted was to get to a BCS school where he could compete for a FBS national championship.  It just so happened that Tech gave him the chance and I don't think he's the kind of guy that will run for a little extra dough.  he loves the state of Georgia, he recruits it well, and he has a great facility in which to build a winner and I think he'll be at GT for as long as we want him.



I agree with you Doc and hope you are right. The CPJ to Notre Dame talk has already started. I too think he is content now that he is at a school that competes in a BCS Conference. He knows that if he can coach Tech to an undefeated season, he's likely playing for the national title.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Dec 1, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> all cpj wanted was to get to a BCS school where he could compete for a FBS national championship.  It just so happened that Tech gave him the chance and I don't think he's the kind of guy that will run for a little extra dough.  he loves the state of Georgia, he recruits it well, and he has a great facility in which to build a winner and I think he'll be at GT for as long as we want him.



Then why did he go to Navy.
If the right offer comes along he's gone again.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Dec 1, 2008)

SouthPaw Draw said:


> Then why did he go to Navy.
> If the right offer comes along he's gone again.



National exposure imo !!!!!!! What he did at the Naval Academy really got his name out there.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Dec 1, 2008)

SouthPaw Draw said:


> Then why did he go to Navy.
> If the right offer comes along he's gone again.



Hawaii, GSU, Navy... all stepping stones to BCS conference football.  He's here now.


----------



## RJY66 (Dec 1, 2008)

SouthPaw Draw said:


> Then why did he go to Navy.



Because despite PJ's amazing record done right under their noses, UGA was too dumb to hire him straight out of Statesboro.   That decision is going to really "sting" over the next few years!

IMO, had UGA thought outside of the box and done that, they would have hung a few championship banners by now.  

Oh well.  Long live the "high school offense"


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Dec 1, 2008)

a big thanks to UGA for not hiring Erk when Dooley retired, which would have almost certainly meant PJ would have been his OC.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Dec 1, 2008)

RJY66 said:


> That was a bunch of sophmores running up and down the field Sat



The one doing most of the running Roddy Jones, is a redshirt freshman !!!!!!!!!!!!! He's gonna be big for us over the next few years.


----------



## Hunter Haven (Dec 1, 2008)

Yawn.......


----------



## Jody Hawk (Oct 31, 2009)

RJY66 said:


> I don't even know what a "tickle pile" is but I do know this.  You Dawg fans waiting on Coach Johnson to fall on his face are in for a long wait.  I've followed his career since the 1980's.  The dude just has a habit of not losing.
> 
> THIS was the best year to beat Paul Johnson.  Very likely, you just witnessed what will be considered an "underachieving season" in the coming years.  They are only going to get better, MUCH better.  They are the youngest team in the ACC.  That was a bunch of sophmores running up and down the field Sat, and I have a feeling that recruiting might just go very well for them this year.  PJ is going to build a 1-A version of what he had at Ga Southern which was a point scoring machine.
> 
> ...



RJY66,
I think of this post often as our "tickle pile" continues to grow.  One of the best post ever from someone who actually knew what he was talking about.


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 31, 2009)

Johnson is a heckuva coach..wish them Irish would hire him!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Oct 31, 2009)

westcobbdog said:


> Johnson is a heckuva coach..wish them Irish would hire him!



He ain't going to ND that's for sure, he's a baptist.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 31, 2009)

Jody Hawk said:


> He ain't going to ND that's for sure, he's a baptist.



and what was ty willingham?


----------



## greene_dawg (Oct 31, 2009)

Jody Hawk said:


> I agree with you Doc and hope you are right. The CPJ to Notre Dame talk has already started. I too think he is content now that he is at a school that competes in a BCS Conference. He knows that if he can coach Tech to an undefeated season, he's likely playing for the national title.



The big difference is that if he were 7-1 at ND he'd be top 5 or so right now.


----------



## greene_dawg (Oct 31, 2009)

To answer the question of the original poster... As long as he's winning ballgames. Just like any coach any place.


----------



## Arrow3 (Dec 2, 2009)

Where ya at Jack??


----------



## LanierSpots (Dec 2, 2009)

If I were a tech fan my biggest concern with Johnson would be his mouth and how he deals with the press.  It eventually comes back to you.  

He is a good coach but he could put Tech in a bad position if he dont just shut up and coach.  

Though in a different way, he has a little Kiffin in him.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Dec 2, 2009)

Arrow3 said:


> Where ya at Jack??



What's this bump and run stuff? Y'all are firing coaches this week and we're preparing for the ACC Championship and a potential berth in the Orange Bowl. Whose "tickle pile" is falling apart? Don't let the W Saturday get you too excited.


----------



## Marks500 (Dec 2, 2009)

GobblingDawg said:


> First, let me say that I really like this guy as a coach.  But since he coaches Tech, I hope he loses every game until he leaves.
> 
> 
> My question is this---what will it take for the Techies to start losing faith in him?
> ...



Why is this Even in Question?? This is a Pretty Dumb Post if you ask me!! GA Fans Showing Some Class as usual!


----------



## Arrow3 (Dec 2, 2009)

Jody Hawk said:


> What's this bump and run stuff? Y'all are firing coaches this week and we're preparing for the ACC Championship and a potential berth in the Orange Bowl. Whose "tickle pile" is falling apart? Don't let the W Saturday get you too excited.



State champs !!!! Woooooooooooooo


----------



## Jody Hawk (Dec 2, 2009)

Arrow3 said:


> State champs !!!! Woooooooooooooo



Whatever.


----------



## Arrow3 (Dec 2, 2009)

Jody Hawk said:


> Whatever.



Ole Jack was asking me about this thread earlier today....I don't know why he doesn't get on here anymore...


----------



## Jody Hawk (Dec 2, 2009)

Arrow3 said:


> Ole Jack was asking me about this thread earlier today....I don't know why he doesn't get on here anymore...



Well, you tell ole Gobblingdawg that the "tickle pile" is alive and kicking. We're gonna finish out this season 12-2 and start out pre-season top 5 next fall. Heck, we might just win it all.


----------



## Marks500 (Dec 2, 2009)

Jody Hawk said:


> Well, you tell ole Gobblingdawg that the "tickle pile" is alive and kicking. We're gonna finish out this season 12-2 and start out pre-season top 5 next fall. Heck, we might just win it all.



That Sounds like a plan to me!


----------



## Skyjacker (Dec 3, 2009)

LanierSpots said:


> If I were a tech fan my biggest concern with Johnson would be his mouth and how he deals with the press.  It eventually comes back to you.
> 
> He is a good coach but he could put Tech in a bad position if he dont just shut up and coach.
> 
> Though in a different way, he has a little Kiffin in him.



I love his mouth.  He's very to the point and calls it like he sees it.  There's not one GT fan that has a problem with what he says.  Obviously it ruffles the feathers of Dawg fans, and lets face it, even if you did win this year, you guys are now worried about this game, which hasn't been the case for years.  That's the biggest reason Dawg fans don't like Johnson and thinks he runs his mouth too much.  

I love Coach Paul Johnson and fully expect him to win 10 games consistently while he's at GT and I think he will beat the Dawgs next year too.  Too many changes for the Dawgs next year with breaking in a new defensive staff and QB.  GT's biggest weakness this year was the defensive line.  Mainly due to injuries and inexperience.  Next year we should be a lot better there with JC Lanier being back and a couple of tough freshman to provide depth.  We lose Derrick Morgan which will be a big hit to us but everyone else should be back on defense.  

On offense, losing Dwyer if he goes pro which is expected isn't the end of the world as Anthony Allen will take over the B-back position.  We have a stable of capable runningbacks.  We'll also have a redshirt freshman in Daniel Drummond who will be an absolute stud at the B-back position.  He's absolutely huge and will just move piles.  Losing BeBe Thomas will be our biggest hit and we're hoping Stephen Hill can fill his shoes.  He's taller, as fast, and has a better vertical leap than thomas.  He's just not as physical.  

The biggest factor is we'll have Nesbitt back which should be huge considering he's really starting to become a force in PJ's offense and came up runner up to CJ Spiller for ACC player of the year.  

Gt's not going anywhere.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 3, 2009)

Skyjacker said:


> I love his mouth.  He's very to the point and calls it like he sees it.  There's not one GT fan that has a problem with what he says.  Obviously it ruffles the feathers of Dawg fans, and lets face it, even if you did win this year, you guys are now worried about this game, which hasn't been the case for years.  That's the biggest reason Dawg fans don't like Johnson and thinks he runs his mouth too much.
> 
> I love Coach Paul Johnson and fully expect him to win 10 games consistently while he's at GT and I think he will beat the Dawgs next year too.  Too many changes for the Dawgs next year with breaking in a new defensive staff and QB.  GT's biggest weakness this year was the defensive line.  Mainly due to injuries and inexperience.  Next year we should be a lot better there with JC Lanier being back and a couple of tough freshman to provide depth.  We lose Derrick Morgan which will be a big hit to us but everyone else should be back on defense.
> 
> ...



Not near as much as Tech is


----------



## LanierSpots (Dec 3, 2009)

Skyjacker said:


> I love his mouth.  He's very to the point and calls it like he sees it.  There's not one GT fan that has a problem with what he says.  Obviously it ruffles the feathers of Dawg fans, and lets face it, even if you did win this year, you guys are now worried about this game, which hasn't been the case for years.  That's the biggest reason Dawg fans don't like Johnson and thinks he runs his mouth too much.
> 
> I love Coach Paul Johnson and fully expect him to win 10 games consistently while he's at GT and I think he will beat the Dawgs next year too.  Too many changes for the Dawgs next year with breaking in a new defensive staff and QB.  GT's biggest weakness this year was the defensive line.  Mainly due to injuries and inexperience.  Next year we should be a lot better there with JC Lanier being back and a couple of tough freshman to provide depth.  We lose Derrick Morgan which will be a big hit to us but everyone else should be back on defense.
> 
> ...



Understand, I am not a georgia fan.  And saying that you think tech will beat ga next year has no meaning right now.   You could not possibly know what is going to happen next year.  You all thought you would beat Georgia this year because they lost Stafford and Knowshawn.   

I think the tech fans got a little over confident with the 3 point come from behind win against Georgia last year.  Georgia constantly fields a much stronger team and will due to its recruiting.  The numbers are not always the story but they do tell it most of the time.   Ga Tech will never recruit with Georiga.   

And I am not a Georgia fan.


----------



## GobblingDawg (Jan 7, 2010)

Go Dawgs and come on March,
GobblingDawg


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 8, 2010)

GobblingDawg said:


> Go Dawgs and come on March,
> GobblingDawg



drive by.....


----------



## GobblingDawg (Jan 8, 2010)

Arrow3 said:


> drive by.....



No drive by here, Stopper.  Just glad to start getting some answers to the question that I asked (even if it is coming from other threads).


Go Dawgs and thank God for turkey season,
GobblingDawg


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Sep 22, 2010)

Well, the PJ "tickle pile" is still going pretty strong. Although, we aren't without our flaws and problems.

But I reckon that the big question these days, Mr. Dawg, is how is that Mark Richt "tickle pile" going????


----------



## Buck (Sep 22, 2010)

Man, I had totally forgotten about this thread...


----------



## Skyjacker (Sep 22, 2010)

I love the attempts at misdirection from the Dawg fans...  lets not look at UGA anymore...  lets pick apart GT.  

Desperate.


----------



## PWalls (Sep 23, 2010)

Is he actually playing with kids he recruited yet? I mean how many from the previous coach are still there that he is using. I don't think you can fire a coach until you give him a chance to recruit players he wants and then uses them the best he can. If he can't perform after that, then you can start looking. I would say that it would take several years for that process. And, it would take really bad consecutive years to speed up that process. And conversely, really good years would lengthen that process.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 23, 2010)

PWalls said:


> Is he actually playing with kids he recruited yet? I mean how many from the previous coach are still there that he is using. I don't think you can fire a coach until you give him a chance to recruit players he wants and then uses them the best he can. If he can't perform after that, then you can start looking. I would say that it would take several years for that process. And, it would take really bad consecutive years to speed up that process. And conversely, really good years would lengthen that process.



Probably 75% of the people playing on Saturday are PJ's kids.  These are all Gailey recruits.  There are more, but these are the ones who get significant PT.

Joshua Nesbitt
Roddy Jones
Nick Claytor
Sean Bedford
Tyler Melton
Logan Walls
Jerrard Tarrant
Brad Jefferson
Kyle Jackson
Jason Peters


----------



## GobblingDawg (Sep 29, 2012)

For some reason, I feel that it is now an appropriate time to resurrect this old thread.


In all seriousness, maybe CPJ can still turn your season around.  All I wanted from the start of this thread was some honest answers from the Tech faithful.  Would anyone care to comment now?  It may make you feel better.


Go Dawgs and thank God for turkey season,
GobblingDawg


----------



## Arrow3 (Sep 29, 2012)

Another drive by!!! 

As much as I love for uga to beat tech, I hate it for my buddies that are Tech fans. This has got to be painful to watch.  Tech is gonna have to fire everyone and start over.


----------



## DDD (Sep 29, 2012)

The reason GT lost today is the very reason Paul Johnson has moved from program to program and never been picked up by a really big program.  It's why UGA passed on him when he was verbally promised the job.  

He is a one trick pony.  You see the trick the first time and you are like... wow... look at that offense.  Now teams know how to defend his offense and he has not changed one thing.

Not only that, the man is gambler.  A very bad gambler who has shown time and time again he does not bet high odds situations, he bets low odds situations.

As a UGA fan I sit and watch his decision process and constantly I say "Why?".  

Also, who pulls a scholarship on a #1 recruit simply because he goes to another school to visit?  Top recruits visit multiple schools... you don't pull a scholarship from a kid who has verbally committed just because he goes and visits another school.  But Paul Johnson does.

CPJ also puts about 25% effort into his defense.  In his mind his offense is so good, he doesn't need a good defense.  It goes to his pompous attitude, desperate decisions with his offense and has lead to performance issues.

Back to my question of why?  I think CPJ knows if the ball goes to the opposing offense, he is in trouble.  So he gets desperate to get first downs and the wheels come off the rambling wreck.  

If GT fails to go to a bowl this year and the way it is headed, that could be a real possibility, I believe Tech will dump CPJ.  Just my .02


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 29, 2012)

They can't recruit because of flunk gate.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 30, 2012)

Well, it lasted a little over two years for me, kinda short and sweet. Then Chan's boys left for the NFL and PJ was left with holding an empty bag.Good thing I didn't watch much football yesterday.


----------



## Wastin Bullets (Sep 30, 2012)

Jody Hawk said:


> Well, it lasted a little over two years for me, kinda short and sweet. Then Chan's boys left for the NFL and PJ was left with holding an empty bag.Good thing I didn't watch much football yesterday.



Real good thing you didn't... wish I didn't


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 30, 2012)

He never plays our best players.. It's like we wants to prove he can win with less talented players...


----------



## Arrow3 (Nov 24, 2012)

Does CPJ get fired now???


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 24, 2012)

CPJ=Nick Saban.  Johnson is still getting his players.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 24, 2012)

Jody Hawk said:


> CPJ=Nick Saban.  Johnson is still getting his players.



I'm sorry Jody. Your the only one that thinks with your dip stick!


----------



## Arrow3 (Nov 24, 2012)

Jody Hawk said:


> CPJ=Nick Saban.  Johnson is still getting his players.



Saban???


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 24, 2012)

Jody Hawk said:


> CPJ=Nick Saban.  Johnson is still getting his players.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 24, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


>


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 24, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> I'm sorry Jody. Your the only one that thinks with your dip stick!





Arrow3 said:


> Saban???





rhbama3 said:


>



The Saban reference was a joke folks!  I thought Arrow3 would catch on!


----------



## Arrow3 (Nov 24, 2012)

I knew what you were talking about 
..


----------



## GobblingDawg (Nov 24, 2012)

It's hard to tell sometimes, Jody, with so many Kool-Aid drinking Tech fans that used to be buzzing around!!!


Go Dawgs and that God for UGA and turkey season,
GobblingDawg


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 24, 2012)

GobblingDawg said:


> Kool-Aid drinking Tech fans



Guilty as charged.


----------



## GobblingDawg (Nov 24, 2012)

I hear ya, Buddy!!


At least you are man enough to admit it.


 Go Dawgs and come on March,
GobblingDawg


----------

